# Sterne-Bewertungs-System



## Johnnii360 (24. Juli 2013)

Servus!

Ich bin gerade dabei ein kleines Sterne-Bewertungssystem zu kreieren. Allerdings haperts mal wieder an der Ausführung bzw. dem Ansatz. Leider ergab weder die SUFU noch Google was.

Folgender Funktionsabruf z.B. klassifiziert wie viele Sterne es aktuell sein sollen und wie viele es maximal sein dürfen:

```
<?php echo StarMaker(2,5);?>
```
Hier sind es aktuell 2 Sterne und es dürfen maximal nur 5 sein. Also 2 von 5.

Dabei sollen dann natürlich die zwei gelben Sterne angezeigt, der Rest bis hin zu Fünf aber mit grauen Sternen aufgefüllt werden.

Hier mein Code, der aber leider nicht funktioniert. Weitere Änderungen brachten mich aber leider auch zu keinem Ergebnis.

```
/* Starmaker */
function StarMaker ($curStars,$maxStars)
{
    // Yellow Stars
    $counter = 0;
    while(0 <= $curStars)
    {
        $res .= '<img src="icons/star_yellow.png" width="16" height="16" alt="" style="border: 0; vertical-align: middle;">';
        $counter++;
    }

    $forGrayStars = $maxStars-$counter;

    // Grey Stars
    while(0 <= $forGrayStars)
    {
        $res .= '<img src="icons/star_gray.png" width="16" height="16" alt="" style="border: 0; vertical-align: middle;">';
    }

    return $res;
}
```

Würde mich über Eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Johnnii360 (24. Juli 2013)

Habs doch noch lösen können. ^^


```
/* Starmaker */
function StarMaker ($curStars,$maxStars)
{
    // Yellow Stars
    for($i = 0; $i < $curStars; $i++)
    {
        echo'<img src="icons/star_yellow.png" width="16" height="16" alt="" style="border: 0; vertical-align: middle;">';
    }

    $forGrayStars = $maxStars-$i;

    // Grey Stars
    for($i2 = 0; $i2 < $forGrayStars; $i2++)
    {
        echo'<img src="icons/star_gray.png" width="16" height="16" alt="" style="border: 0; vertical-align: middle;">';
    }
}
```


----------

